# SAMS BURGER AUGUST 11TH AND 18TH



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

SAMS BURGER AUGUST 11TH AND AUGUST 18TH....


TRYN TO HAVE PEOPLE ARRIVE AROUND 7PM


Adress is 

18401 Hesperian Blvd. San Lorenzo Ca 94580 USA


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* REGAL KING will be there in the 65 *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

is it hopit if you got it :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: Cool on the 18th  ....Impalas and Viejitos show in Reno on the 11th :happysad: Haven't been out to sams in the '64 in at least 5 years :0


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

are they gona bring out the sams hopping stick


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 20 2007, 09:08 PM~8356789
> *is it hopit if you got it :biggrin:
> *


dAMN sTRAIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jul 21 2007, 12:09 PM~8359209
> *are they gona bring out the sams hopping stick
> *


iF i CAN GET ENOUGH PEOPLE SAYING THEY ARE DOWN TO HOP, i CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!! sCREW IT , IT WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Shane you going out to Sam's tonight?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

spread the word, spread it out lets make it happen.  







Hey Regal King, I read that you want to do a Bay Area L.I.L BBQ I'll help out in anyway.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 21 2007, 08:00 PM~8361019
> *spread the word,Hey Regal King, I read that you want to do a Bay Area L.I.L BBQ  I'll help out in anyway.
> *


* sounds good homie Thanks !!! Get at me and Loc's tommorrow at the picnic near the end so we can start to organize it *
:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

count me in!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 22 2007, 04:49 PM~8365566
> *count me in!!!
> *


*PINCHE NIGGSSSSSS !!!!*


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: adding to calender


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 22 2007, 08:35 PM~8367095
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

am there! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i think we will be there to hop on the 18th :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 24 2007, 07:02 PM~8382960
> *i think we will be there to hop on the 18th :biggrin:
> *


hey you got a chance at winning them since im gonna be outta town :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT .... 


Shane holla at me Tim and I came up with an idea as a prize but we will keep it on the hush until it is all worked out....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 25 2007, 08:47 AM~8386870
> *hey you got a chance at winning them since im gonna be outta town :biggrin:
> *


im not trippin i made my battery rack out of train track rails :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2007, 01:19 PM~8388893
> *im not  trippin i made my battery rack out of train track rails  :biggrin:
> *


I hope those french fry welds on that frame hold then


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:dunno: 


WHERES ALL THE POSTS @?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2007, 01:32 AM~8411929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ORALE!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 26 2007, 12:00 AM~8393756
> *I hope those french fry welds on that frame hold then
> *


i knew it would be a matter of time ,,, im going to set up my kid a lil screen name so she can deal directly with guy's like you :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 28 2007, 10:39 PM~8416999
> *ttt
> *



x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt for Sam's


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2007, 01:32 AM~8411929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like an 80s tv show intro lol 
uffin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2007, 08:36 PM~8422137
> *looks like an 80s tv show intro lol
> uffin:
> *



yea it does will you b attending?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 29 2007, 11:28 PM~8422528
> *yea it does will you b attending?
> *


he'll be busy doing some wheels


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 2 2007, 08:30 PM~8460242
> *he'll be busy doing some wheels
> *


well then he better be doing them in the parking lot while there on your car. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 2 2007, 11:16 PM~8460821
> *well then he better be doing them in the parking lot while there on your car. :biggrin:
> *


fuck i know huh...i'll be out there with a ride or with out...  by the 18th i'll be all wrapped up and finished with it  hows the 67 brakes..all done


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

im back on the road.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 2 2007, 11:22 PM~8460901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with new shoes and all....looks good wayne....those black wheels give it a better look....all u need is chrome undies  maybe a rear end ,trailing arms, drums, you know the basics :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WHAT UP EVERYONE.THE CITY OF PITTSBURG HAS A LIL CARSHOW WITH A BAND EVERY THURSDAY NITE FROM 6 TO 8 PM ROLL N TIME IS 5PM.AND NEXT WEEK IS UNTOUCHABLES NITE 8/8/07 SO WE WOULD LIKE FOR EVERY ONE TO COME AND CHILL WITH US AND WHEN U COME N WERE THE SHOW IS U CAN HIT UR SWICTHES ITS DOWNTOWN PTTSBURG ON RAILROAD B THE MARINA IF ANY QUESTION HIT ME UP TONE HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT HERE.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 29 2007, 09:28 PM~8422528
> *yea it does will you b attending?
> *


thats the plan


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 2 2007, 09:22 PM~8460901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

see yall there! :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8465688
> *see yall there! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Aug 4 2007, 09:33 AM~8470193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 7 2007, 07:06 PM~8498063
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 7 2007, 07:06 PM~8498063
> *:wave:
> *


What's good bro ... :wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

shit just been bustin ass on my caprice! it will be out one of these days :angry: ! see you guys saturday  . who is rollin out to the l.g. show sunday?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 8 2007, 12:52 PM~8504819
> *shit just been bustin ass on my caprice! it will be out one of these days :angry: ! see you guys saturday  . who is rollin out to the l.g. show sunday?
> *


Cool bro see you on Saturday .... no one from our club will be rollin out to LG this time ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WHAT UP EVERYONE.THE CITY OF PITTSBURG HAS A LIL CARSHOW WITH A BAND EVERY THURSDAY NITE FROM 6 TO 8 PM ROLL N TIME IS 5PM.AND NEXT WEEK IS UNTOUCHABLES NITE 8/9/07 SO WE WOULD LIKE FOR EVERY ONE TO COME AND CHILL WITH US AND WHEN U COME N WERE THE SHOW IS U CAN HIT UR SWICTHES ITS DOWNTOWN PTTSBURG ON RAILROAD B THE MARINA IF ANY QUESTION HIT ME UP TONE HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT HERE.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any single pumpers on the 18th commin?? 


im ready for you, ofcourse all for fun..

cont me in fo sho.. 18th


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 10 2007, 04:53 PM~8524189
> *any single pumpers on the 18th commin??
> im ready for you, ofcourse all for fun..
> 
> ...


where are you gonna be at tomorrow?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 10 2007, 03:53 PM~8524189
> *any single pumpers on the 18th commin??
> im ready for you, ofcourse all for fun..
> 
> ...


THE 63??? :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 10 2007, 07:22 PM~8525041
> *THE 63???  :biggrin:
> *


nah, it aint ready maybe next year ill be hoppin that bad boy.. but yeah.. the 18th you comin right?? :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 10 2007, 06:13 PM~8524653
> *where are you gonna be at tomorrow?
> *


workin mann... i tried to fet it off but i really couldnt... really... see u there!! :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

im gona roll threw tomorrow with the hopper


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 10 2007, 07:38 PM~8525175
> *im gona roll threw tomorrow with the hopper
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: see you guys there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Sharkside should be out there too


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2007, 05:09 AM~8527322
> *Sharkside should be out there too
> *


SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE !


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 10 2007, 04:53 PM~8524189
> *any single pumpers on the 18th commin??
> im ready for you, ofcourse all for fun..
> 
> ...


im going to try and arrange something for you.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what time everyone gettin there?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8528719
> *im going to try and arrange something for you.
> *



im ready!!! koo :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

I'LL BE OUT THERE TODAY....I THINK??


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 11 2007, 02:57 PM~8529941
> *I'LL BE OUT THERE TODAY....I THINK??
> *


With the 3???? :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 11 2007, 02:15 PM~8530039
> *With the 3???? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

good turn out. had a good time, cant wait till the 18th...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2007, 04:47 AM~8533458
> *good turn out. had a good time, cant wait till the 18th...
> *


X2


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any pics


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THAT WAS A GOOD ASS TURN OUT LAST NITE FELLAZ, IT WAS MY FIRST TIME OUT THERE. SICK ASS RYDES!!!!!!! ILL BE SURE TO HAVE MY RIDE JUICED UP NEXT TIME :biggrin: ANY PICS OF THE TANGARINE RIVI????????


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn havent seen sams like that in a while, real good turn out! i liked seein everyone cruisin out there too. had to leave early though cause jimmy had to drop the 64 at my house. till next time, :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea watching everyone dippin looked real nice. uffin:
harrys rivi was looking proper :cheesy: all he was missing was some sparks coming out the rear to light up hysperian :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2007, 05:04 PM~8536470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what up coast wat time you guys get there i was there earlier didnt see you guys


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

dam i remember when the duck had the rivi on some 17" center gold ones and vouges but now it looks so much better i bet he regrets selling that shit


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

dam hella 510 up in here :biggrin: 

3 Members: 510sixone, EAZY_510, sharky_510


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 12 2007, 08:50 PM~8538462
> *dam hella 510 up in here  :biggrin:
> 
> 3 Members: 510sixone, EAZY_510, sharky_510
> *




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2007, 07:04 PM~8536470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUP REBIRTH CC PUTTING IT DOWN.. CLEAN ASS LTD.. AND A SICK ASS RIVI...WONDER WHAT THEY BRING OUT THIS COMMING WEEKEND


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 11 2007, 03:15 PM~8530039
> *With the 3???? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

definately gonna try to make it out there after a show in modesto. everyone leave the guns at home, bring ur appetite and weed lol


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

allright, as you all know.. 

saturday the 18th 6pm till ?? :biggrin:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 14 2007, 02:36 PM~8553019
> *allright, as you all know..
> 
> saturday the 18th 6pm till ?? :biggrin:
> *


Nigs you better make it, Last weekend was off the hook!!!!

If you bring a single pump we will bring something out too... :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Aug 14 2007, 04:11 PM~8553856
> *Nigs you better make it, Last weekend was off the hook!!!!
> 
> If you bring a single pump we will bring something out too... :biggrin:
> *






18th, sams, hop n burgers!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

NIGGS !!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 12 2007, 09:49 PM~8539495
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 14 2007, 02:36 PM~8553019
> *allright, as you all know..
> 
> saturday the 18th 6pm till ?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

here some pics i took before my camera died 
my car :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 15 2007, 03:17 PM~8562460
> *nice pics. :thumbsup:
> *


You going to Sam's right?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 03:23 PM~8562523
> *You going to Sam's right?
> *



:biggrin:  nigs saturday?? u commin??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 15 2007, 07:08 PM~8564068
> *:biggrin:   nigs saturday?? u commin??
> *


Of course bro !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 03:23 PM~8562523
> *You going to Sam's right?
> *


I am going to try to make it because we have a meeting on Sat.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 08:58 PM~8564952
> *Of course bro !!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



U guyz "cummin" together , saturday night? is that da plan


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll maybe go out there with my box I haven't fix my pump problem so 
I might be chipin but Im still down to go and have some fun


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 15 2007, 09:22 PM~8565206
> *I'll maybe go out there with my box I haven't fix my pump problem so
> I might be chipin but Im still down to go and have some fun
> *


whats wrong with it?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I did what you told me it was coo for that day and after it that it don't react the way it I want it to


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I did what you told me it was coo for that day and after it that it don't react the way it I want it to


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats it doin?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 15 2007, 09:16 PM~8565143
> *U guyz "cummin" together , saturday night? is that da plan
> *


yeah, you me, regal king and the beezzzzyys :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 15 2007, 10:35 PM~8565685
> *yeah, you me, regal king and the beezzzzyys :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 15 2007, 10:35 PM~8565685
> *yeah, you me, regal king and the beezzzzyys :biggrin:
> *


dont forget your cars.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 16 2007, 04:17 PM~8571195
> *dont forget your cars.
> *


lol, how else would i get there??? 


:cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

What you taking niggs? :dunno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 16 2007, 05:13 PM~8571527
> *What you taking niggs? :dunno:
> *



its been confirmed... inspirations frisco, sanjo, n central cal are bringin down 4 hoppers single pumpers.. 

any other candidates?? 

all for fun ofcouse!!

sat the 18th at sams.


im bringing carrot juiced nigz, (orange regal)


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

JUST A LIL REMINDER :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Tomorrow!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 17 2007, 01:22 PM~8577873
> *Tomorrow!!! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 16 2007, 09:30 PM~8573310
> *
> also jus confirmed north bay chapter inspirations is bringin down a hopper!!! :0
> 
> see yall there!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Niggz I just noticed you tried calling me yesterday, my bad bro wats crackin' you ready or what??? :dunno:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 18 2007, 08:00 AM~8582636
> *
> also jus confirmed north bay chapter inspirations is bringin down a hopper!!! :0
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

OK, for every one who reads this please make sure we follow these simple rules and if you see someone doing something they shouldnt, let them know that we cant afford to have the cops comin this weekend. 

1. NO loud stereos!!!!! Sam will shut it all down for this one simple rule
2. Only park in parking spaces!!!! They will ticket you in a red zone!!!
3. Lets not park in the bank parking for now, I still have to figure out if we can!!! Sams says we can, but I dont want the cops to be dicks.
4. If there isnt any room in Sams parking or the car wash, park across the street in the bar and grocery store parking lot. We are alowed there, but all the rules apply there as well. 
5. NO Burn outs or donuts, this will make the cops shut it down.
6. If your cruising on the street, and are hitting switches, burnin rubber, or doing anything that is illegal, you will get ticketed by a cop if you are seen. I can only really control what happens in the parking lot of Sams. The street is their domain.
7. Please be curtious to Sams customers in the drive thru. And also try to throw away your trash and keep it clean so we can keep the one spot we got to kick it.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Aug 18 2007, 10:02 AM~8583164
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Aug 18 2007, 10:02 AM~8583164
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*man its gunna be crackin !!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2007, 09:47 AM~8583081
> *OK, for every one who reads this please make sure we follow these simple rules and if you see someone doing something they shouldnt, let them know that we cant afford to have the cops comin this weekend.
> 
> 1. NO loud stereos!!!!! Sam will shut it all down for this one simple rule
> ...


who has the stick,and is sam going to show up?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 18 2007, 10:13 AM~8583219
> *who has the stick,and is sam going to show up?
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2007, 09:47 AM~8583081
> *OK, for every one who reads this please make sure we follow these simple rules and if you see someone doing something they shouldnt, let them know that we cant afford to have the cops comin this weekend.
> 
> yeah please, thank you!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 18 2007, 09:47 AM~8583081
> *OK, for every one who reads this please make sure we follow these simple rules and if you see someone doing something they shouldnt, let them know that we cant afford to have the cops comin this weekend.
> 
> 1. NO loud stereos!!!!! Sam will shut it all down for this one simple rule
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

well i talked to everyone i know and i should have a couple people coming from stockton, sac, and antioch areas. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we should be leaving sj around 730ish...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Going to be off the Chain !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2007, 12:21 PM~8583789
> *we should be leaving sj around 730ish...
> *


get there asap for parkin!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2007, 10:19 AM~8583256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 18 2007, 02:53 PM~8584382
> *get there asap for parkin!!
> *


X2 Niggs is gunna be out there doin it !!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sj meet up is at the burgerking on capitol and mckee next to 680 at 730 then caravan from there.
so far meeting up is...
sharkside,
kool impressions
Eastside riders
rollin deep
inspirations
and a few solo riders
uffin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2007, 03:19 PM~8584517
> *sj meet up is at the burgerking on capitol and mckee next to 680 at 730 then caravan from there.
> so far meeting up is...
> sharkside,
> ...


dayum


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 damn its going to be packed !!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2007, 05:41 PM~8585064
> *:0 damn its going to be packed !!!!!
> *


good deal


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Regal King, *enrique650*


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*ITS SHOWTIME !!!*


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

ON MY WAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

we at sams right know...kicking it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Was packed good turnout :thumbsup:



Thanks to everyone that made it out here from San Jose to Santa Rosa lets do it again 





( shane, locs what happened fellas  )


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2007, 11:39 PM~8586916
> *Was packed good turnout :thumbsup:
> Thanks to everyone that made it out here from San Jose to Santa Rosa lets do it again
> ( shane, locs what happened fellas  )
> *


missing in action


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

me and hustler on the go were stuck in trafic all night


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 19 2007, 12:15 AM~8587034
> *me and hustler on the go were stuck in trafic all night
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono: ya could have called


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 19 2007, 12:18 AM~8587040
> *:scrutinize:  :nono: ya could have called
> *


i have no ones number


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

How bout G-Style?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Good turn out, had a nice time, and watching the Raiders get spanked made it even better :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 12:44 AM~8587141
> *How bout G-Style?
> *


he said he was gonna go after out meeting


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a good time even though I didnt get to hop the box


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 01:23 AM~8587265
> *I had a good time even though I didnt get to hop the box
> *


was that you working on the white one?

it was a good turn out but a LOT of people didnt show up that said they were.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 01:23 AM~8587265
> *I had a good time even though I didnt get to hop the box
> *


Thanks for comming out and supporting homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 19 2007, 01:30 AM~8587287
> *was that you working on the white one?
> 
> it was a good turn out but a LOT of people didnt show up that said they were.
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 01:31 AM~8587289
> *Thanks for comming out and supporting homie
> *


no problem bro any time whens the next one ?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 01:37 AM~8587299
> *no problem bro any time whens the next one ?
> *


We meet every saturday but its not usually that packed, we are slowly trying to bring it back but we need everyone who is not busy to stop by in order to get this going..... people end up driving by at different times and missing each other then they think nobody is there........


Anytime you guys have something going out in your neck of the woods let me know bro.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

all right


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 01:34 AM~8587292
> *yeah  :biggrin:
> *


saw you and rick working on it.... my boy tried to hop the caprice but we knew it wasnt going to last long because it had already been smokin. 

that caprice from inspirations couldnt be stopped though... he was getting up!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 19 2007, 01:47 AM~8587318
> *saw you and rick working on it.... my boy tried to hop the caprice but we knew it wasnt going to last long because it had already been smokin.
> 
> that caprice from inspirations couldnt be stopped though... he was getting up!
> *


yeah you have to give it up them for putting it down with them single pumps


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 19 2007, 12:51 AM~8587180
> *Good turn out, had a nice time, and watching the Raiders get spanked made it even better :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 01:23 AM~8587265
> *I had a good time even though I didnt get to hop the box
> *


theres allways other times!! i wanna see that bad boy in action!!! :biggrin: 



was sup mannn!! it was nice meetin u homies'' :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks to everyone that came out and wasnt actin dumb!! it was a really good turn out and we will be doint it again!!


thanks again!!


carrot juiced should do better next time!!!!! :biggrin: 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: LOL VERY GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn i missed a good night .... i was stuck in 2 1/2 hours of traffic .... had to watch the Raiders get a spanking .... :biggrin:

I tired getting out there and was there at 12 but everyone was gone .... so i sat there and ate my DBCB SF SC ......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 19 2007, 08:07 AM~8587738
> *theres allways other times!!  i wanna see that bad boy in action!!! :biggrin:
> was sup mannn!!  it was nice meetin u homies'' :thumbsup:
> *


it was cool meeting you to thanks to you and your club for trying to helping me out I appreciate it


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 09:26 AM~8587999
> *it was cool meeting you to thanks to you and your club for trying to helping me out I appreciate it
> *


we help with what we can bro!! thanks for commin out :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 19 2007, 10:42 AM~8588408
> *we help with what we can bro!!  thanks for commin out :thumbsup:
> *


NIGGS WAS DOIN IT OUT THERE !!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:56 AM~8587870
> *I HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: LOL VERY GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *


i bet you did...  :scrutinize:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 10:44 AM~8588431
> *NIGGS    WAS DOIN IT OUT THERE !!!
> *


hey mann i jus ut in my part with what i can, i dont see noone else helpin you know!! 

may not be much but we try''


nigzzz :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 19 2007, 10:48 AM~8588458
> *hey mann i jus ut in my part with what i can,  i dont see noone else helpin you know!!
> 
> may not be much but we try''
> ...


*WELL I THOUGHT YOU GUYS DID IT !!!*


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 10:50 AM~8588469
> *WELL I THOUGHT YOU GUYS DID IT !!!
> *


Yup Yup... We had members from all 4 of our chapters come out... And 3 hoppers :biggrin: Inspirations Style Baby!!! :thumbsup: 

Great turnout too.. better than the week before, We had a great time


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 01:23 AM~8587265
> *I had a good time even though I didnt get to hop the box
> *


 It's cool... atleast you came out. That's a long drive, even longer than ours.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Aug 19 2007, 11:35 AM~8588758
> *It's cool... atleast you came out. That's a long drive, even longer than ours.
> *


it was good to see you guys and tell your husband I sed thanks for trying to help me out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone have a set of powerballs for sale?
New


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 11:54 AM~8588863
> *it was good to see you guys and tell your husband I sed thanks for trying to help me out
> *


I will... :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 11:54 AM~8588863
> *it was good to see you guys and tell your husband I sed thanks for trying to help me out
> *


what happened with the car?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 12:00 PM~8588889
> *Anyone have a set of powerballs for sale?
> New
> *


there will be plenty of vendors at the lrm show :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 19 2007, 12:08 PM~8588920
> *there will be plenty of vendors at the lrm show :biggrin:
> *


yup :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 19 2007, 12:08 PM~8588920
> *there will be plenty of vendors at the lrm show :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jimmy, does that mean you can pick me up a set and next time we see each other at Sam's you can bring em to me? Just let me know how much :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 12:00 PM~8588889
> *Anyone have a set of powerballs for sale?
> New
> *



:dunno: in my pants?

:biggrin:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

SAMS AUGUST 18, :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WUTZ UP EVERY1 HAD A GOOD TYME LAST NITE SEEIN MY BOYZ HOP THEY'RE SHYT INSPIRATIONS STYLE AND HEARIN DA RAIDER FANZ SAYIN ITZ ONLY PRE-SEASON! :biggrin: WHERE DA PIX AT? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 12:00 PM~8588889
> *Anyone have a set of powerballs for sale?
> New I NEED THEM TO TAKE MY CAR TO THE LRM SHOW NEXT WEEKEND*


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 12 2007, 08:26 PM~8538788
> *YUP REBIRTH CC PUTTING IT DOWN.. CLEAN ASS LTD.. AND A SICK ASS RIVI...WONDER WHAT THEY BRING OUT THIS COMMING WEEKEND
> *



Rebirth :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

some pics i took


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Enrique got anymore pics??


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 09:41 PM~8592760
> *Enrique got anymore pics??
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

nope i whent to eat while they started hopping short line for the food bro hahah. :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

well next time ill be shure to take alot of pic.  :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

coo turnout better then lastweek....when is the next one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 20 2007, 01:59 PM~8597874
> *coo turnout better then lastweek....when is the next one
> *


x2


----------



## urban (Aug 26, 2006)

i see nelly hopped the orange like he said.. i missed out .. stuck in traffic for about 3 hrs from the 707 .. so when i got there it was empty as can be .. just 2 peeps in the booth


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urban_@Aug 20 2007, 04:21 PM~8599084
> *i see nelly hopped the orange like he said.. i missed out .. stuck in traffic for about 3 hrs from the 707 .. so when i got there it was empty as can be .. just 2 peeps in the booth
> *


Yeah when i got there it was empty ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WELL EVERYONE, SOMONE IS ALWAYS AT SAM'S EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT, IF YOU HAVE NOTHING GOING ON AND ARE IN THE MOOD TO HANG OUT WITH SOME PEOPLE THAT LOVE RIDIN' JUST AS MUCH AS YOU THEN STOP BY DON'T WAIT FOR US TO POST A THREAD TO GET YOUR ATTENTION I CAN REMEMBER YEARS BACK PEOPLE WOULD BE THERE ON A WEEKLY BASIS WITHOUT AN INVITE OR FLYER LETS KEEP IT GOING @ SAMS ONE OF THE LAST PLACES ON EARTH THAT WE CAN GET TOGETHER AND ENJOY OUR RIDES WITHOUT PAYING OR BEING HARRASSED, JUST REMEMBER NO BURNING RUBBER OR BLASTING YOUR SPEAKERS WE GOTTA KEEP THE ATTENTION OF THE POLICE AND NEIGHBORS AWAY FROM US...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 04:51 PM~8599354
> *WELL EVERYONE, SOMONE IS ALWAYS AT SAM'S EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT, IF YOU HAVE NOTHING GOING ON AND ARE IN THE MOOD TO HANG OUT WITH SOME PEOPLE THAT LOVE RIDIN' JUST AS MUCH AS YOU THEN STOP BY DON'T WAIT FOR US TO POST A THREAD TO GET YOUR ATTENTION I CAN REMEMBER YEARS BACK PEOPLE WOULD BE THERE ON A WEEKLY BASIS WITHOUT AN INVITE OR FLYER LETS KEEP IT GOING @ SAMS ONE OF THE LAST PLACES ON EARTH THAT WE CAN GET TOGETHER AND ENJOY OUR RIDES WITHOUT PAYING OR BEING HARRASSED, JUST REMEMBER NO BURNING RUBBER OR BLASTING YOUR SPEAKERS WE GOTTA KEEP THE ATTENTION OF THE POLICE AND NEIGHBORS AWAY FROM US...
> *


yup no one was actin a fool, thats why police let it be, yall see how it works!!

we'll be doin it soon i hope!! 

thanks to everybody again :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i heard the second crowd showed up about 130 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 20 2007, 05:56 PM~8599984
> *i heard the second crowd showed up about 130 :0
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :scrutinize:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would like to go out there more often :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 20 2007, 07:56 PM~8601105
> *I would like to go out there more often :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR ALWAYS WELCOMED TO COME OUT HOMIE


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 20 2007, 07:56 PM~8601105
> *I would like to go out there more often :thumbsup:
> *


like regal king said, theres almost always someone out there. just hit up the sams topic and let us know your coming and well let you know whats up.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 20 2007, 05:56 PM~8599984
> *i heard the second crowd showed up about 130 :0
> *


YEp, 130 to 3!!!! I still havent caught up on sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

We were 








there at 1:30


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

We were 








there at 1:30


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0





:thumbsup: Sam's doing it ALL NIGHT LONG.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 20 2007, 08:16 PM~8601365
> *like regal king said, theres almost always someone out there. just hit up the sams topic and let us know your coming and well let you know whats up.
> *


good looking out guys Ill see you soon


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 20 2007, 09:32 PM~8602284
> *YEp, 130 to 3!!!! I still havent caught up on sleep. :biggrin:
> *


Damn i just missed you guys out there cause i left right before 1 after eating ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 14 2007, 11:11 PM~8557301
> *here some pics i took before my camera died
> my car  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 21 2007, 06:31 PM~8610453
> *ttt
> *


:wave: WussuP WaYnE :wave:


You goin to LRM?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 06:35 PM~8610492
> *:wave: WussuP WaYnE :wave:
> You goin to LRM?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 21 2007, 06:37 PM~8610521
> *:yes:
> *


Sam's saturday?????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 07:06 PM~8610821
> *Sam's saturday?????
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 21 2007, 07:12 PM~8610885
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Ok I forgive you then :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 09:06 PM~8610821
> *Sam's saturday?????
> *


dam i'm going to have to take a rain check this saterday,,the rides done,, wheels look good on the car...can't wait to pull it out..but, forgive me regal king... i'll be at the LRM show setting up my ride :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 22 2007, 05:46 AM~8614185
> *dam i'm going to have to take a rain check this saterday,,the rides done,, wheels look good on the car...can't wait to pull it out..but, forgive me regal king... i'll be at the LRM show setting up my ride :biggrin:
> *


:angry:











Well pick me up some powerballs Eddie and I'll pay you back and all will be forgiven :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 08:33 AM~8614917
> *:angry:
> Well pick me up some powerballs Eddie and I'll pay you back and all will be forgiven :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU BOYCOTT YOU GOTTA BOYCOTT ALL THE WAY. CANT BE HALF WAY DEDICATED :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 22 2007, 10:11 AM~8615541
> *IF YOU BOYCOTT YOU GOTTA BOYCOTT ALL THE WAY. CANT BE HALF WAY DEDICATED :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 10:33 AM~8614917
> *:angry:
> Well pick me up some powerballs Eddie and I'll pay you back and all will be forgiven :biggrin:
> *



i knew there was something funny about u


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

so is this an every saturday thing?? or just when you guys set up thee dates?? us valley folks needta take a stroll outthere before this cruising season ends.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

TRYING TO MAKE IT EVERY WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 22 2007, 10:11 AM~8615541
> *IF YOU BOYCOTT YOU GOTTA BOYCOTT ALL THE WAY. CANT BE HALF WAY DEDICATED :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 


THAT IS RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 23 2007, 10:41 PM~8629916
> *TRYING TO MAKE IT EVERY WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


    :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

banned


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

saturdays around 630 700 pending shows and events that may or maynot be the day after


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 23 2007, 11:17 PM~8630079
> *banned
> *


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

is anyone goin out there after the lowrider show on sunday


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

possibly burgers after the show sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 23 2007, 11:21 PM~8630100
> *possibly burgers after the show sounds good :biggrin:
> *


What show???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 23 2007, 11:33 PM~8630142
> *What show???
> *


banned till after the show :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 23 2007, 11:33 PM~8630142
> *What show???
> *


show up on your own so we dont have to have a pillow case party


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 23 2007, 11:19 PM~8630087
> *
> *


Bringing Lowriding back to the Northern California !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 23 2007, 11:33 PM~8630142
> *What show???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay now I'm confused?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 23 2007, 11:41 PM~8630173
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Northern California !!!! :biggrin:
> *


found this in your profile


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

lowrider magazine is having a show on sunday in san mateo


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Aug 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8602327
> *We were
> 
> 
> ...



Ride or Die!


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

a message from vida guera to: REGALKING


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

So,was there people out at Sam's this past weekend. ?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 28 2007, 03:35 PM~8662684
> *So,was there people out at Sam's this past weekend. ?
> *


No everyone was doing the LRM show ... there was just a few of us but it is all good ....


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

hope to see more then 7 people at sams this weekend.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Aug 28 2007, 04:32 PM~8663222
> *hope to see more then 7 people at sams this weekend.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

whos hitting sams after the luxurious show in san jo


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 26 2007, 10:10 PM~8878428
> *whos hitting sams after the luxurious show in san jo
> *


There is a topc for Sam's under General Homie


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2007, 10:17 PM~8878478
> *There is a topc for Sam's under General Homie
> *


dont be rude foo!! just tell the man yes or no :biggrin:  :biggrin: :0 !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 26 2007, 10:19 PM~8878494
> *dont be rude foo!! just tell the man yes or no :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :0 !!!
> *


I think the picnic for Lux is sunday, people usually go to sams saturday and I know allot of people are going to sac on sunday so I would say I doubt it :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8878584





* SAM'S OFFICIAL TOPIC PLEASE POST HERE ALL YOUR SAMS COMMENTS * IT WILL BE EASIER AND THIS WAY WE CAN HAVE MORE ACTIVITY AT SAMS......


----------

